# Boo Crew on Church Street, San Jose, Calif.-- 2018 is a go!



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks to Screaming Demons who spotted an update on the Boo Crew's facebook page, those in the area can start getting excited to see what Bob and crew come up with for this year's theme. So far it's a secret but they are looking for donations of empty cereal, mac and cheese, etc type boxes. Thinking books...but you never know. Personally wondering if it will be a wizards lair with dragons (since there are some gorgeous ones out there this year as props). 

Here's a link to the fb page. https://www.facebook.com/HauntedHouseChurchDr/

If you live in the area, please post progress photos!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Can you imagine the dragons they would come up with???


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm hoping to drive by this weekend if we aren't time rushed. Have to see what boxes they are looking for we have around and can drop off. If we do, maybe they will be far enough along to figure out what the theme is or maybe they will tell us. So far nothing posted to the fb page. My biggest question will be "are they only going to be open on Wednesday, Halloween night?". With them getting a late start they might need the extra time so not.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Drove by today. Some of the Boo Crew was out in front working on it. I still have _no idea_ yet what the theme is after seeing it, and since they haven't told anyone on the fb site, I didn't want to ask and spoil the secret for them even if they would reveal it to me. Figured they should be the ones to announce on their site but I am dying to know. 

I asked if they still needed cereal type boxes and he said yes we could still use some, they'll be books....that I had figured out ahead of time but doesn't help with the theme. For a call to go out on their fb site for boxes, I'm thinking books in a quantity so maybe a library setting.

I did take two photos as we were driving up, and am blurring out the faces of the guys working but you can see the structure and some of the material being used. Will come back and post the photos.

Thought I'd point out some of the construction materials in the photos. As we walked up some boards were being painted white and think maybe they were fence boards (maybe from the Home Depot boxes?). To the right in the photo, between the waste bins, you will see some old weathered looking boards. Some of them can be seen in the photo on the left side arranged as a panel or siding maybe. My husband thought the long gray/white brushed pieces in the photo to the right looked like possible spider legs (some laying down and others propped up against the tall structure. Not in either photo but to the left of the main tall structure, I saw a passage way (tunnel?) that looked like it was in a rock cave. Believe the wooden structure on the left is there to hide the passage way from the street.

As for the tall wooden construction, what popped into my head initially was a lighthouse based on what I could see. Don't know if the raised railing area will stay there or if it is intended as scaffolding while they work on the structure.

I did ask about the hours. They will be open on Halloween night, Wednesday 10/31, for scares. Usually early hours set aside for non-scares for the little ones. They will also be open on Thursday, 11/1. On Friday they will start to take down things but people can walk through with out actors. And that will conclude another year!

Here's the photos from today:



















Any other guesses????

Now have to decide which day we can make it up there at Halloween time and then whether I'm taking the year off and driving around to haunts and enjoying myself or putting up something ourselves.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hmm....just checked once again on the Boo Crew's fb page to see if they posted any more and they added a photo and are still teasing what the theme will be. Clearly from the new photo, those weren't spider legs we saw during our trip by there a few week ago, but instead they were tree roots! A big haunted tree house??? Still pretty clueless but intrigued! Can't wait to see in person. These guys never disappoint with something so creative and well done.










https://www.facebook.com/HauntedHouseChurchDr/


----------



## Screaming Demons

I saw that too. They're being pretty tight-lipped this year. Not that they need to promote it. I imagine they would have a ton of people who will show up even if they say they aren't doing a haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Had to make a point of driving by this weekend. They were busy adding greenery to the front. No idea what was done and going on to the side and back of the house. To the left of the huge tree trunk is a "cave" passageway which I'm thinking might be the entrance to the haunt. There's a fence that runs from that side down to their property line to the left and someone was attaching vines to the fence. People in the past have lined up down the street to the left and assume this year will be the same. The Church is more or less across the street from this area. As you can see from the photos, they even brought in what I'm thinking are real live trees to add to the scenery. These guys go all out each year and hope HF people in the area will get to see it for themselves.



















The Boo Crew constructed that huge black gate to the right of the tree which they've posted the haunt hours on. I believe the gate will serve as the exit point from the haunt, following years' past. I'm going to go out on a limb here (LOL) and say that the haunt will be all "underground" but beyond that no guesses. Looks like good weather for Halloween night, Friday and Saturday (no scares or actors but still available for walk through as they start to take things down).

If you plan to attend, please help support the food drive they do every year by bringing a donation. Boo Crew doesn't charge admission. The kids from the youth group from the Church across the street set up a small booth where in the past they have had some nosh items and hot beverages as part of their fundraising. I can say the hot chocolate in the past was welcomed on cold nights spent in line! The line should be long with the good weather so be prepared for a wait.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't want to spoil the haunt for anyone who is planning on going Thursday, 11/1 -- with actors (or Fri. 11/2 when they are disassembling), so only showing the exterior tonight. Will add more photos later. The Boo Crew on Church Drive is minutes from Almaden Shopping Center on Hwy. 85 in South San Jose.









Arrived and waiting in line at 8:45pm...we were all the way at the other end of Church Drive from the actual haunt. The street is shut down to anything but foot traffic but you can enter from Electra Way into the Church's parking lot if space is available or park on the side streets around there. It took us 45 minutes to get to the entrance but the wait wasn't bad. Nice weather. Lots of people in interesting costumes. My husband liked the Alien inflatable costume?! and I saw a Troll who was in a great costume and makeup. Kind of mean looking like I would expect a troll to be. For some reason he stood out above a lot of other great costumes I saw. Sorry I didn't get a photo of him. The actors for the haunt were in great makeup and costumes too. I especially liked the white haired witchy lady as you first entered. Aged faced makeup looked great. 

The youth group for Church of the Chimes across the street was selling chili, popcorn, beverages and snacks for their fundraising. There was a porta potty available in case anyone was wondering. Nice evening and the line would advance as a group would go in. And as usual the fire department was there with their ladder trunk should they be needed--so safety is followed, and everyone was well behaved. 

Well Boo Crew didn't disappoint. The tree was massive and apparently alive! An eye-popping detail I hadn't noticed when I drove by before. All the greenery, rocks and pumpkins around the roots of the tree helped filled in the landscaping. I don't know how they did all this work in the few days they had since l was last there on Sunday. I'm still in awe of how they managed to visualize all this space and plan and execute it so well. Plus they started much later in the season than they usually do.










What you don't see above because I didn't time it well enough to capture it, was a witch on her broom flying past the blood red moon...a key to what lay inside the tree and "underground". 










Reached the gated entrance (had originally thought this was going to be the exit) at 9:30pm and ready to enter the tree and witches den. Note "underground" you will find low-lying fog in case that is an issue for anyone planning on going.










Not revealing what lay inside the many underground passages you traverse but eventually found our way outside again, 9:40pm. Encountered a few scares along the way. So much detail and great lighting too. I only wish I could have taken more time to slowly walk through each area to see all that they did. 










And the lines of people keep coming even though it was getting close to 10pm. The haunt is open until 11pm. Thursday, 4:30 pm - 6:30 pm is no scare time for the kids and from 7pm - 11pm the witches are out in full force. These are updated times showing on their facebook account from those posted earlier above in a post. https://www.facebook.com/HauntedHouseChurchDr/

They had barrels out for Second Harvest Food donations (canned and dry goods only. No glass.)


----------



## Screaming Demons

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't want to spoil the haunt for anyone who is planning on going Thursday, 11/1 -- with actors (or Fri. 11/2 when they are disassembling), so only showing the exterior tonight. Will add more photos later. The Boo Crew on Church Drive is minutes from Almaden Shopping Center on Hwy. 85 in South San Jose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived and waiting in line at 8:45pm...we were all the way at the other end of Church Drive from the actual haunt. The street is shut down to anything but foot traffic but you can enter from Electra Way into the Church's parking lot if space is available or park on the side streets around there. It took us 45 minutes to get to the entrance but the wait wasn't bad. Nice weather. Lots of people in interesting costumes. My husband liked the Alien inflatable costume?! and I saw a Troll who was in a great costume and makeup. Kind of mean looking like I would expect a troll to be. For some reason he stood out above a lot of other great costumes I saw. Sorry I didn't get a photo of him. The actors for the haunt were in great makeup and costumes too. I especially liked the white haired witchy lady as you first entered. Aged faced makeup looked great.
> 
> The youth group for Church of the Chimes across the street was selling chili, popcorn, beverages and snacks for their fundraising. There was a porta potty available in case anyone was wondering. Nice evening and the line would advance as a group would go in. And as usual the fire department was there with their ladder trunk should they be needed--so safety is followed, and everyone was well behaved.
> 
> Well Boo Crew didn't disappoint. The tree was massive and apparently alive! An eye-popping detail I hadn't noticed when I drove by before. All the greenery, rocks and pumpkins around the roots of the tree helped filled in the landscaping. I don't know how they did all this work in the few days they had since l was last there on Sunday. I'm still in awe of how they managed to visualize all this space and plan and execute it so well. Plus they started much later in the season than they usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't see above because I didn't time it well enough to capture it, was a witch on her broom flying past the blood red moon...a key to what lay inside the tree and "underground".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reached the gated entrance (had originally thought this was going to be the exit) at 9:30pm and ready to enter the tree and witches den. Note "underground" you will find low-lying fog in case that is an issue for anyone planning on going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not revealing what lay inside the many underground passages you traverse but eventually found our way outside again, 9:40pm. Encountered a few scares along the way. So much detail and great lighting too. I only wish I could have taken more time to slowly walk through each area to see all that they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lines of people keep coming even though it was getting close to 10pm. The haunt is open until 11pm. Thursday, 4:30 pm - 6:30 pm is no scare time for the kids and from 7pm - 11pm the witches are out in full force. These are updated times showing on their facebook account from those posted earlier above in a post. https://www.facebook.com/HauntedHouseChurchDr/
> 
> They had barrels out for Second Harvest Food donations (canned and dry goods only. No glass.)


They're at it again, with a Bermuda Triangle theme this year. The photos on their Facebook page look amazing. I wish I could make it up there to see it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was just wondering about Boo Crew on Church Street and just posted a new 2019 thread for it. So Bermuda Triangle huh? I didn't see that referred to at all when on their site. Where did you find that info?I love the big face that they did give a glimpse of however.


----------



## Screaming Demons

They had a flyer posted with tentacles, an airplane and reference to triangle. They just posted a link to a YouTube walkthrough video someone did. I don't want to watch it yet on the off chance that I get up that way to see it in person.


----------

